# Italian Eggs with.......



## bjcotton (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure whether the eggs are really Italian or not, but I got the recipe from an Italian cookbook  . The taste was simply scrumptious. Of course, I can't just leave a recipe alone, so I added about 1 Tbs minced garlic, 1 leftover pork chop-chopped, and sprinkled Parm. Reg. over it just before serving.






http://www.discusscooking.com/attac...305132_0_94a7c23bb1f7e22bc34e715fad4aae66.jpg


* Exported from MasterCook *
Baked Eggs with Tomatoes
Recipe By :
Serving Size : 3 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Eggs-Dairy-Breakfast
Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
4 tablespoons olive oil
1 small onion -- finely chopped
1 pound tomatoes, peeled and seeded -- chopped
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil
6 large eggs
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon butter
Heat the oil in a shallow flameproof dish. Add the onion, and cook until soft and golden.
Preheat the oven to 375°F. Add the tomatoes to the onions, and cook for 5--10 minutes, or until the tomatoes are very soft. Stir in the chopped basil.
Break the eggs, one at a time, and slip them into the dish in one layer on top of the tomatoes. Season with salt and pepper. Dot with butter. Cover the dish, and bake in the oven for 7--10 minutes, or until the egg whites have just set, but the yolks are still soft. Serve at once.
Variation: Sprinkle 2--3 Tbs of freshly grated Parmesan cheese over the eggs before baking for a richer, tastier dish.
Source:
"The Italian Cooking Encyclopedia"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
NOTES : These eggs simply baked over a fresh tomato sauce make an easy dish for a light supper or breakfast.
3 large or 6 small servings.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

mouth-watering, bj!  I'll have geebs' share (he hates eggs).


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice, Billy.  Similar to the "Eggs In Purgatory" recipe from the Sopranos Cookbook.  No porkchops in theirs though.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

Not only does it sound good, it's pretty as a picture.


----------



## QSis (Aug 10, 2006)

Man, that looks spectacular!  

I would HAVE to work some sausage or bacon in there!  That looks like an excellent dinner any time, but especially in tomato season!

Lee


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 10, 2006)

There is a companion recipe that is very similar to it that I'll post if anyone is interested.  It's good too!


----------



## RDG (Aug 17, 2006)

Eggs and tomatoes are a very common dish, effectively, but I did'nt know this baked version.
I've already made them pouring the eggs on a pan over the same tomato sauce, and mixing quickly on a low flame, till everything is like a cream. 
Large slices of bread, and a generous red wine.


----------

